# scorpion handling Vs. Tarantula handling



## Tcollector (Jun 24, 2008)

For a while I always watched people handle their T's and scorpions. From everything that I have seen and read about is complicated. I allways hear people say that tarantulas is more predictable when it comes to handling. The thing is is that I always hear a story that states that their tarantulas was really calm when they take it out of their enclosure and then it can turn and bite for no reason. When I watched people handle P. imporators I have never seen a pinch or a sting unless they you made a wrong move. So to me it seems that some scorpions are more predictable than tarantulas. I know that you are not suppose to handle scorps (I dont myself) but it seems intersting. Has anyone ever thought about this?

If a beginner is reading this scorpions is not for handling.


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 24, 2008)

haha i dont care either way i dont touch mine at all. i got 1 emp and 2 a.australis's so that never crosses my mind lol


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish people would not post videos of others doing this....even if they are handling emps. The truth is that you cannot shade the fact that you could have an allergic reaction to the sting even if the scorp is not hot. Seeing videos like this often implies to others that it is a common practice. Well, it isn't. On the other hand, it is a free country so people can do what they want.


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a flat rock scorpion that you literally have to poke and i mean poke hard (not that i do it) to get any defensive reaction out of him, when i take him out (which i dont do often) its hard as heck to get him off my hand he holds on for dear life.  The worst he has ever done to me is a pinch ive never actually seen him raise his tail in threat posture.  I also agree however with not handling scorps i dont handle any of my other ones and i have emps, because it is in fact true that you never kno if you will have an allergic reaction or not.  The only reason i handle the flat rock is because hes so darn nice. (not suggesting all are)


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 24, 2008)

IMO if i had to handle one, i would choose scorps because all a T has to do is bite straight down, and scorps cant really attack things directly below it...


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 24, 2008)

thats a great point there


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 24, 2008)

haha its a valid point, but josh also hates tarantulas. Haha just saying.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 24, 2008)

not just tarantulas, i hate all spiders with a fiery passion!


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha, right I forgot about that.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 24, 2008)

Plus T's have two fangs, so it's almost like twice the sting of a scorp (referring to a scorp such as a P. imp maybe.. lots of variables). I've never been tagged by any of my scorps yet or my T, so I consider myself to be lucky! I always put some sort of advisory on my YouTube videos about scorpion handling.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Even if I knew my H. a.'s and V. spins wouldn't sting me, I still would not handle them. They are too damn FAST. Put one on your hand and it's gone. As far as Ts go, I'm with Josh all the way.

David


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 24, 2008)

davidbarber1 said:


> Even if I knew my H. a.'s and V. spins wouldn't sting me, I still would not handle them. They are too damn FAST. Put one on your hand and it's gone. As far as Ts go, I'm with Josh all the way.
> 
> David


thanks david, im glad someone dislikes T's as much as i do


----------



## Tcollector (Jun 24, 2008)

you guys are killing me. T's is the best!


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 24, 2008)

I like both scorps and T's equally ;P


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 24, 2008)

I think skittishness or defensiveness really depends on the animal, the person holding them and any other people in the room.  Handling any venomous creature is complicated.  Your animals may be calm... you may be calm... but, man, if someone, like, sneezes (lol) it could be all over and your calm animal just bit you because it doesn't like air being puffed at it.  It freaked out, bit you, ran and then fell off your arm and went splat on the floor... okay possibly a worse case scenario.

I've handled a fair share of Ts but only P imps as far as scorps go.  I have seen people handle Desert Hairys and/or Flat Rocks, though.  I wouldn't say any of those are more skittish than the others... and I've never witnessed a bite, sting or an animal getting hurt from falling or something like that.

I does worry me with P imps that they can not cling on to human skin worth anything... you really have to be diligent when handling them as they can fall very easily if you're not.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 24, 2008)

Scorpions use their tails for balance, if they start to tip or stumble they often right themselves with the pointy end.

I *almost* got stung by my emporer when changing a tank because he slipped on my arm and caught himself with his stinger.  I won't be handling him for a long time, if ever.


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha, well, my first experience in handling an emp involved my friend putting one in my hand.  When it started climbing towards the underside of my arm I was thinking, "Oh, scorpions are like tarantulas, they can hang on upside down."  Nope.  Guy hit the carpet.  Somehow didn't get hurt, though... I was standing so he had a ways to fall.  Now I know.  Could have been a really stupid learning experience, though.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

when i dropped my emp accidently once ( i was over his cage, so he landed inside) after he hit the ground venom started to drip off of his tail and he has been super skiddish ever since


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

I honestly prefer handling more of my scorpions (when I had my full collection, not just a few species, all of which are dangerous lol). There's very few T's in my collection I enjoy holding, the whole climbing walls/arms thing sort of makes it a pain some times, whereas scorps are more easy to control.

By handling I don't even necesarilly mean "free handing" it. I use tongs and other tools even if i'm handling something as simple as an emp to avoid damage to the animal and escapes.

If you decide to handle, keep in mind your main mission is no longer to try and not get stung (all though getting stung would suck!) but it is to protect the scorp/T from undue damage that it wouldn't have received if you had not chosen to handle it.

That means if you feel the courage to hold your B. jacksoni sub-adult and it tags you three times, don't spaz out and fling him across the room. The pain might kick in fast, but you need to have the quick thinking to safely get him back in something (I keep a deli or rubber made handy at all times). 

For the record I've been dealing with inverts for 10+ years now, and as lame as this sounds, I feel I can almost anticipate their next move. I've free handled quite a few things out of interest (or drunkenness) but nothing deadly. I have an EpiPen (epinephrine) near by in case Allergic reaction (anaphylactic shock) starts to set in. Anyone thinking of handling anything with venom should know the signs of this and how to treat it. 

I'm making a video series covering all aspects of the hobby and I guess I will do safety/handling some time soon. The problem is my collection only has like 7 species in it at the moment (argh why did I sell them off last year!!!), and they all pack quite a punch. 

Stay safe and don't over do it!


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 25, 2008)

i got an emperor and hes always giving me threat postures. then again he is a youngster(approx. 4 inches). im gonna wait for awhile to handle him


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

praetorian2150 said:


> i got an emperor and hes always giving me threat postures. then again he is a youngster(approx. 4 inches). im gonna wait for awhile to handle him


The threat postures won't stop. They don't ever really become "tame". Use some tongs or your hand and grab the tail segment right underneath his stinger. He might be able to reach up and pinch you, but DO NOT loosen your grip. Place him on one of your hands and TA-DA! you're now holding an emp.

I'm not telling you to do this, but that's how I would handle my emp


----------



## BigHairy8's (Jun 25, 2008)

There are always to hold or not to hold debates and both sides have valid points. I am not against holding, because I have done it, still do it and will continue to do so. I don't hold my T's or scorps on what you would call a regular basis. Just when I feel there is a reason for it. I have kept many species of T's and scorps for over 20 years. I've only been bitten by one T and stung once by a C. vittatus. 
 As far as holding either? I'll hold a scorp over a T. In my experiences, scorps seem to be a little more predictable.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 26, 2008)

BigHairy8's said:


> scorps seem to be a little more predictable.


and they dont have evil in their eyes!!


----------



## RichardMorris (Jun 26, 2008)

Honestly, if you want a "pet" you can handle, get a cat or a dog. I tend to think Darwin is at work when people handle anything deadly. Eventually your luck will run out. And just because you don't have a bad reaction to a sting (or bite) doesn't mean you won't have an allergic reaction the next time. 

I enjoy WATCHING my scorpions. No handling necessary.  I have 2 B. Jacksoni's and 6 Death Stalker;s (Leiurus quinquestriatus). Both are active species and provide lots of entertainment as well as the beauty. No way would I think of handling either.

Richard

p.s. spiders give me the creeps anyway.


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 26, 2008)

Besides, there is no way you can EVER predict what any animal will do. As soon as you think you can you will regret it. There are many tools out there that eliminate the need to handle an animal. Tools that exist are not just tweezers and such. There are other methods. Humans have gone to the moon for crying out loud. I'm sure that there are ways to effectively and safely handle these animals just as easily as handling them.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes. animals have tendencies, but are still very unpredictable


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Id handle a t over a scorp any day but thats just me


----------



## crpy (Jun 26, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> IMO if i had to handle one, i would choose scorps because all a T has to do is bite straight down, and scorps cant really attack things directly below it...


I got tagged sideways by a hentzi.


----------



## Lakrieger (Jul 25, 2009)

RichardMorris said:


> Honestly, if you want a "pet" you can handle, get a cat or a dog. I tend to think Darwin is at work when people handle anything deadly. Eventually your luck will run out. And just because you don't have a bad reaction to a sting (or bite) doesn't mean you won't have an allergic reaction the next time.
> 
> I enjoy WATCHING my scorpions. No handling necessary.  I have 2 B. Jacksoni's and 6 Death Stalker;s (Leiurus quinquestriatus). Both are active species and provide lots of entertainment as well as the beauty. No way would I think of handling either.
> 
> ...



Or (from my exp) rats seems more docile than cats and dogs, + their nice and small and easy to handle, they actually loved being handled I miss mine dearly, before Some get weirded out by the idea of pet rats, here's a memorial video I made of my Favorite boy Gomer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXcVj-HwpwE

anyways I have two questions for you experts out there. Is scorpion venom chemically different thans Bee's venom? would there be a possibly I could be allegic to scorpion venom even though i'm not allegic to bee venom?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 25, 2009)

My 2cents
I do a lot of arachnid public relations.  I have done it in schools and out of schools.  And I will be danged if I am taking an Emperor out in front of 2 classrooms of 3rd graders shoved into 1 classroom without the scorpion being held by multiple people at the coffee shop, with music and dogs, and chatter.  There is a patio I take them and my friends will all hold them.  They have to be cool with us for a couple hours at the coffee shop, once at night with black light going on and off, before they get to go to class.  Coincidentally, I had one escape my grasp and end up on my back in front of the last class.  It took 10 minutes of me wiggling around, telling jokes, I even did a little dance for a minute, trying to get the thing back in control.  I got it up on my shoulder and it pinched me twice on the ear before I got it on my hand.  WOW  Those kids had a blast and probably still talk about it! 

So anyway, um, if you don't feel comfortable don't.  But if you are willing to get pinched and/or stung.  Do it, just read up first and do it as well as possible.  If you are going to get it out in front of your friends one day.  You better do it by yourself first you know?  But I had a T bite me for 15 minutes  once.  I'm not scared of what the emperor can do to me.  I can deal with the consequences.  I certainly worry about getting in the car more (in regards to my own safety).  And as for theirs, I agree that is your concern when/if you hold them.  And it will make their life a little less safe.  But it's still 100% safer than the forest for them!  Just different danger.  They are pretty tough though.  Just be careful if you do this.  And if they sting or pinch, GRIN AND BARE IT.  Channel your pain, go to your happy place, whatever, just don't kill it cause YOU had to hold a scorpion!!


----------



## Aztek (Jul 25, 2009)

The process of picking up a scorpion is more scary then actually handling a scorpion.

And yeah, scorpions whip and use their tails for balance and support which could inenvertably(sp) sting you.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 26, 2009)

Tcollector said:


> you guys are killing me. T's is the best!


 This is starting to sound like one football team vs. another's. X-D


----------



## Aschamne (Jul 26, 2009)

I have about 140 Ts and 8 scorpions(at the moment), and I handle everything.  The ones that have ever hurt me are my O. boehmi and my female P. imperator.  The O. boehmi will get its claws into your cuticle if you pick him up by the tail(I just guide him onto my hand now).  The P. imperator will continually find something to pinch while she is on my hand(sometimes she does get a soft spot).  

Art


----------



## The_Sandman (Jul 26, 2009)

im new to this hobby ,and i have no intentions of picking up my emp or my blondi. i like to view them from  a distance,lol  i move them around with a wooden salad spoon .


----------

